# Extubation?



## Amanda_Kentch (May 28, 2009)

I don't know what cpt code to use for extubation.  Any help?  

Amanda


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 28, 2009)

*E/M*

It's part of the E/M code.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

